# lxqt: Nach Update mehrerer QT Pakete keine Symbole mehr

## Erdie

In meiner virtuellen Maschine sind seit dem Update einer größerer Zahl von QT Komponenten alle Symbole verschwunden. Das System läuft auf amd64. Das Startmenü sowie die Elemente im Panel enthalten nur noch Textinformationen. Woran kann das liegen?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

Ich verwende auch lxqt. Es gab da ein Update von qt von 5.7 auf 5.9. Ich glaube das könnte daran liegen, bei mir ist nämlich der gleich Fehler aufgetreten.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Erdie

Ja, so war es, aber hast du auch eine Lösung oder einen Lösungsansatz? Wo ist z. B. der Pfad für die Icons, dann könnten man zumindest schon mal nachschauen ob da etwas nicht stimmt. Und es scheint eine Ausnahmesitutation zu sein, da google nichts dergleichen ausgespuckt hat.

----------

## mike155

Ich habe jahrelang XFCE und LXQt benutzt. In den letzten Jahren gab es nach Updates der Toolkits häufig diese Probleme: Symbole sahen anders aus, Fonts sahen anders aus, usw. Meistens hatte sich der Wert von Umgebungsvariablen geändert, mit denen Themes oder Toolkits ausgewählt wurden. Aber das habe ich meistens erst nach langem Suchen und vielen Flüchen herausgefunden. Fakt ist, dass ich dieses Problem nie ganz lösen konnte und irgendwann auf Gnome gewechselt habe. Seitdem habe ich diese Probleme nicht mehr - dafür habe ich Wayland (was mich freut) und Systemd (was ich auch mag, aber was umstritten ist).

Also meine Tipps: 

- Umgebungsvariablen prüfen, speziell diejenigen, die Themes oder Toolkits auswählen

- Mit strace schauen, welche Icon-Dateien geöffnet werden - dann sollte auch klar werden, warum keine Symbole angezeigt werden

----------

## bbgermany

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ja, so war es, aber hast du auch eine Lösung oder einen Lösungsansatz? Wo ist z. B. der Pfad für die Icons, dann könnten man zumindest schon mal nachschauen ob da etwas nicht stimmt. Und es scheint eine Ausnahmesitutation zu sein, da google nichts dergleichen ausgespuckt hat.

 

Also entweder zu gehst wieder auf Qt 5.7 oder du machst ein Update von lxqt auf 0.12 Das zweite habe ich gemacht indem ich mir die 0.12 ebuilds aus einem git repo gezogen habe und in mein lokales overlay gepackt habe. Ich könnte dir wenn gewünscht die entsprechenden ebuilds zukommen lassen.

Mfg. Stefan

----------

## Erdie

Danke für das Angebot. Wenn sich das Problem nicht so einfach lösen läßt, werde ich einfach abwarten, denn das System dient eigentlich nur dazu eine große Anzahl von Bash Konsolen bereitszustellen,.

Was mich nur wundert, dass ich ein x86 Laptop mit dem gleichen lxqt Stand (stable) habe, beim dem das Problem nach dem QT Update nicht aufgetreten ist.

----------

## asturm

Eines der LXQt Pakete wird schlicht ein rebuild benötigen.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe einfach das System komplett neu gebaut:

```

emerge -ave --keep-going @world

```

Als ich wieder da war, war das Problem gelöst.

----------

## asturm

Mit Kanonen auf...

Nächstes mal einfach Portage-Wissen anwenden:

```
emerge -1 $(qlist -CI lxqt-base/*)
```

----------

## Erdie

Danke, ich hatte das schon erledigt bevor Du das gepostet hattest und ich war mir nicht sicher, ob es wirklich ein lxqt Paket sein könnte bzw. hatte erst gar nicht darüber nachgedacht.

Aber eins war klar: Wenn 2 identisch aufgebaute System (ich habe noch einen virutelle Backup Maschine) sich unterschiedlich verhalten, muß es etwas in der Art sein.

BTW: Ist die "no color" Option unbedingt notwendig? Hat das Einfluß auf die Funktion?

----------

